# Flaming LOOK 585



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's a teaser picture of my 585. I actually built it up last night (7800 DA mostly), but am waiting to take good outdoor pictures with some of my carbon wheels on it (404s or 303s).

It had developed a slight crack on the ht/dt joint of the ht lug, so I stripped her down and repaired it. Figured while it was apart I'd do some paint work.

The bars are control tech and stem is Bontrager XXX lite.

I can post pictures of the repair steps if anyone is interested- also see my wanted ad for broken carbon parts/carbon repair.

I know not everyone will like the paint scheme (it seems rather American for a French bike for one thing), but I like it regardless.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see some high quality pics of the finished product. It will be unique! I like unique, that's why I don't ride Treks or Specialized bikes...they are nice but not unique at all...

This is unique among unique bikes!


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's going to look pretty nice as well.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks guys- got out for my first ride on it tonight (well, first in about 3 weeks which seems like forever when your riding inferior bikes) and wow! 

After riding, and racing, my back-up Giant Cacex 980c this thing may as well have a 100w motor in the seat tube.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

here's an updated, but crappy cell phone quality picture-

real light aero wheel setup and edge 2.0 fork swapped


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking Good 

time to get out there and ride 

post some pics of Flames adventures on The look bike club Fb page to lol 

Twiggy


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Try "leveling out" your saddle and lower it about half an inch or so. You will find your longer rides more enjoyable. 

That downward pointed saddle just pushes all your body weight onto your hands. Not good for long rides of any kind.


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely not a traditional Look finish, but it still looks pretty cool.


----------

